
Letting them die: parents refuse medical help for children in the name of Christ - crivabene
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/apr/13/followers-of-christ-idaho-religious-sect-child-mortality-refusing-medical-help
======
type0
God-jesus grief, this is why I'm antitheist.

